# USDOT Announces New Federal Committee on Automation



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

_Committee to Hold First Meeting on January 16, 2017_

WASHINGTON - The U.S. Department of Transportation (U.S. DOT) announced today that it is establishing a new advisory committee focused on automation across a number of modes. The committee, which includes leading professionals and experts in their field, will hold its first meeting on January 16th, 2017 to immediately begin work on some of the most pressing and relevant matters facing transportation today, including the development and deployment of automated vehicles, and determining the needs of the Department as it continues with its relevant research, policy, and regulations.

"During my time at the Department, we have fostered some of the most significant technological changes to ever take place in transportation, and we did so while keeping our focus on the safety of the American people," said U.S. Transportation Secretary Anthony Foxx. "This new automation committee will work to advance life-saving innovations while boosting our economy and making our transportation network more fair, reliable, and efficient."

*The new committee members are:*


*Co-Chair: *Mary Barra- General Motors, Chairman and CEO
*Co-Chair*: Eric Garcetti- Mayor of Los Angeles, CA
*Vice Chair*: Dr. J. Chris Gerdes- Stanford University, Professor of Engineering
Gloria Boyland- FedEx, Corporate Vice President, Operations & Service Support
Robin Chase- Zipcar; Buzzcar; Veniam, Co-founder of Zipcar and Veniam
Douglas Chey- Hyperloop One, Senior Vice President of Systems Development
Henry Claypool- Community Living Policy Center, Policy Director
Mick Cornett- Mayor of Oklahoma City, OK
Mary "Missy" Cummings- Duke University, Director, Humans and Autonomy Lab, Pratt School of Engineering
Dean Garfield- Information Technology Industry Council, President and CEO
Mary Gustanski- Delphi Automotive, Vice President of Engineering & Program Management
Debbie Hersman- National Safety Council, President and CEO
Rachel Holt- Uber, Regional General Manager, United States and Canada
Lisa Jackson- Apple, Vice President of Environment, Policy, and Social Initiatives
Tim Kentley-Klay- Zoox, Co-founder and CEO
John Krafcik- Waymo, CEO
Gerry Murphy- Amazon, Senior Corporate Counsel, Aviation
Robert Reich- University of California, Berkeley, Chancellor's Professor of Public Policy, Richard and Rhoda Goldman School of Public Policy
Keller Rinaudo- Zipline International, CEO
Chris Spear- American Trucking Association (ATA), President and CEO
Chesley "Sully" Sullenberger- Safety Reliability Methods, Inc., Founder and CEO
Bryant Walker Smith- University of South Carolina, Assistant Professor, School of Law and (by courtesy) School of Engineering
Jack Weekes- State Farm Insurance, Operations Vice President, Innovation Team
Ed Wytkind- President, Transportation Trades Department, AFL-CIO
John Zimmer- Lyft, Co-founder and President
As technology develops, automation may play a larger role in a number of modes of transportation, including cars, buses, trains, planes, and UAS (drone) systems. This committee will play a critical role in sharing best practices, challenges, and opportunities in automation, and will open lines of communication so stakeholders can learn and adapt based on feedback from each other.

As found in the Department's _Beyond Traffic 2045_ Report about the future of transportation, the nation's population is expected to grow by 70 million more people in the next three decades, and face an increase of more than 40 percent in freight volume. This committee will play a needed role in helping the country prepare for its infrastructure needs in the coming years.

https://www.transportation.gov/briefing-room/dot0717


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

For those who thought regulators would be slowing SDC technology, read who will be doing the recommendations.

The foxes are officially in the hen house.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

No surprise here - lobbyists are an entrenched part of US lawmaking. In fact, it makes sense for the DoT to formally put the lobbyists together with the technical experts and the intellectual advisors so the DoT can get an overall picture of what's being asked for vs. what's sensible and prudent.

No guarantee though, of course, that what the DoT comes up as with as policy will be either sensible or prudent.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Ofcourse libs want all this tech. Snowdon has blown open the NSA. Yea tech is here for them to spy on their population and to cut the power eventualy. If u ever read into bildaburg we live in multipolor world. Technoligy now is into finding ways to dumb us down and bring the 4th industerial world AKA New World Order.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

W


RamzFanz said:


> _Committee to Hold First Meeting on January 16, 2017_
> 
> WASHINGTON - The U.S. Department of Transportation (U.S. DOT) announced today that it is establishing a new advisory committee focused on automation across a number of modes. The committee, which includes leading professionals and experts in their field, will hold its first meeting on January 16th, 2017 to immediately begin work on some of the most pressing and relevant matters facing transportation today, including the development and deployment of automated vehicles, and determining the needs of the Department as it continues with its relevant research, policy, and regulations.
> 
> ...


WHO will pay the taxes to finance THAT !? UBER DRIVERS NO DOUBT.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

elelegido said:


> No surprise here - lobbyists are an entrenched part of US lawmaking.


There is zero evidence nicotine replacement therapy helps you quit smoking and yet, that is what a doctor will tell you to try. Why? Because the board that made the official recommendation is loaded with NRT insiders.

This is exactly why I have said to the nay-sayers government and regulations weren't going to slow down SDCs. What massive corporations want, they get, and it's all official like and wrapped up pretty with a bow.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> For those who thought regulators would be slowing SDC technology, read who will be doing the recommendations.
> 
> The foxes are officially in the hen house.


The foxes have run the hen house for over 100 years.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> There is zero evidence nicotine replacement therapy helps you quit smoking and yet, that is what a doctor will tell you to try. Why? Because the board that made the official recommendation is loaded with NRT insiders.
> 
> This is exactly why I have said to the nay-sayers government and regulations weren't going to slow down SDCs. What massive corporations want, they get, and it's all official like and wrapped up pretty with a bow.


Rejoicing in the demise of the human race are we ?


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Rejoicing in the demise of the human race are we ?


U would really like what i put up about europe accepting AI as electronic persons. Its not science fiction no more


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> U would really like what i put up about europe accepting AI as electronic persons. Its not science fiction no more


They really did that ?
Next they will vote.
Talk about MANUFACTURING VOTES !
Only a Transhumanist Satanist would support this mockery of Life !


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> They really did that ?
> Next they will vote.
> Talk about MANUFACTURING VOTES !
> Only a Transhumanist Satanist would support this mockery of Life !


https://www.rt.com/viral/373450-robot-kill-switches-status/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> https://www.rt.com/viral/373450-robot-kill-switches-status/


Can't move to another country,Globalist World Govt. Will run the same corrupt games of lies and deception Globally..


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> There is zero evidence nicotine replacement therapy helps you quit smoking and yet, that is what a doctor will tell you to try. Why? Because the board that made the official recommendation is loaded with NRT insiders.
> 
> This is exactly why I have said to the nay-sayers government and regulations weren't going to slow down SDCs. What massive corporations want, they get, and it's all official like and wrapped up pretty with a bow.


It looks like Trump's arriving in the nick of time. He's going to end corruption in Washington, dontchaknow.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> It looks like Trump's arriving in the nick of time. He's going to end corruption in Washington, dontchaknow.


"DRAIN THE SWAMP"!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> W
> 
> WHO will pay the taxes to finance THAT !? UBER DRIVERS NO DOUBT.


We pay little to no taxes as Uber drivers.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Rejoicing in the demise of the human race are we ?


Rejoicing the freeing of the human race from the yoke of labor.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> We pay little to no taxes as Uber drivers.


Nor does Trump. I feel like we're buddies already.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Rejoicing the freeing of the human race from the yoke of labor.


Which will in turn assure the freeing of laborers from life.
Examine the Globalist plans which have been publicly laid out since the 70's. Free will is key ,in law & religion.
If you accept the yoke of the Globalist you accept death.
Never sacrifice free will.
Freedom.
" the Truth Shall Set You Free".
So will a bullet.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Rejoicing the freeing of the human race from the yoke of labor.


Theres always gonna be work. Phyical labor can never be eradicated


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Theres always gonna be work. Phyical labor can never be eradicated


Not in the near future you can't but for now, as costs of nearly everything plummets, so will the need to work full time.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Not in the near future you can't but for now, as costs of nearly everything plummets, so will the need to work full time.


Noone has seemed to figure out prices will not stay down for long. It will go up and if things become more centrlized then corporations will control and seize what normal people can get.

Theres been evidence that we may have just hit the world peak oil production in the world. Everything uses oil. Also the materials used in refrigorations come from mines in volcanos. In wich they use oil and the parts made for that vehical was made from oil. There will be big econmic collapases in the 2020s as we cant keep this pace of technoligy with humans haveing this much luxary for long.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Noone has seemed to figure out prices will not stay down for long. It will go up and if things become more centrlized then corporations will control and seize what normal people can get.
> 
> Theres been evidence that we may have just hit the world peak oil production in the world. Everything uses oil. Also the materials used in refrigorations come from mines in volcanos. In wich they use oil and the parts made for that vehical was made from oil. There will be big econmic collapases in the 2020s as we cant keep this pace of technoligy with humans haveing this much luxary for long.


Nuclear fusion is just around the corner, if the scientists are correct. It'll be on line way before the oil runs out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Nuclear fusion is just around the corner, if the scientists are correct. It'll be on line way before the oil runs out.


Hydro,solar,wind,biofuels.
I can make fuel from grain in my back yard. There is even a federal permit for it. As long as I don't admit to drinking more of it than my car.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Hydro,solar,wind,biofuels.
> I can make fuel from grain in my back yard. There is even a federal permit for it. As long as I don't admit to drinking more of it than my car.


Hydro but not everywhere has a hoover danm. Solar is good except for times its not sunny out. Wind is too weak for major consumtion. Then bio well we'd have to have 6 states full of crop and so theres no room for our food and biofeul to go country wide. Nuclear fission maybe? But highly unstable.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Rejoicing the freeing of the human race from the yoke of labor.


And replacing it with poverty, desperation, and crimes of survival.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

You all should watch a documentary by Werner Herzog called Lo and Behold. It's about the history of the internet and the roll of computers in our lives. Elon Musk is interviewed along with some other very smart people. While marveling at the wonders the future world holds if you listen closely they are also fearful how it will affect the lives of humans. 

Just watch it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WeirdBob said:


> And replacing it with poverty, desperation, and crimes of survival.


The Globalists would " Liquidate" the surplus inventory.
" Useless Eaters" as Dr. Henry Kissinger called us.
Robots that can be outright owned instead of humans to be manipulated. They will cull the herd,no doubt in my mind about it.
To embrace this is to welcome death for 90% of the population.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> The Globalists would " Liquidate" the surplus inventory.
> " Useless Eaters" as Dr. Henry Kissinger called us.
> Robots that can be outright owned instead of humans to be manipulated. They will cull the herd,no doubt in my mind about it.
> To embrace this is to welcome death for 90% of the population.


Look whats happening happening in Venezuela. Yea socailism will not work as the reason y is they running out of reserves for oil. Mexico is now haveing same issues. Mexico is paying $5 a gallon down there and now there civil unrest there too. Obama did an exitive order to stop oil production in alaska watch out this year we might see our oil go back up and so mayham begins


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> You all should watch a documentary by Werner Herzog called Lo and Behold. It's about the history of the internet and the roll of computers in our lives. Elon Musk is interviewed along with some other very smart people. While marveling at the wonders the future world holds if you listen closely they are also fearful how it will affect the lives of humans.
> 
> Just watch it.


Just remember . . . if Robots unleash Ebola,they will survive it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Look whats happening happening in Venezuela. Yea socailism will not work as the reason y is they running out of reserves for oil. Mexico is now haveing same issues. Mexico is paying $5 a gallon down there and now there civil unrest there too. Obama did an exitive order to stop oil production in alaska watch out this year we might see our oil go back up and so mayham begins


Just build the Keystone pipeline,and we refine most of Canada's oil. Then get port tax for exporting it.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Just remember . . . if Robots unleash Ebola,they will survive it.


Musk gives a great example of how a programming error could unleash a global catastrophe.

If you have a computer in your life or expect to use one in the future or depend on it in any way. You've got to watch this documentary.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Both the Federal and Local governments are trying to play catch-up on rapidly advancing automated technology. Unfortunately, most of the companies involved are largely ignoring the current recommendations, since they are so out of date. For example, the USDOT

Designated 10 Automated Vehicle Proving Grounds to Encourage Testing of New Technologies. Companies are currently testing in American cities.
Issued POLICY FOR SAFE TESTING AND DEPLOYMENT OF AUTOMATED VEHICLES. Ignored or there would not be so many accidents in the news.
Is awaiting comment on the already obsolete 2016, Federal Automated Vehicles Policy
Maybe you'd like to read the attached USDOT "Automated Vehicles Policy Fact Sheet Overview".


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

what do you guys think, 5 years before it goes mainline? 10 years? get your Uber tax write offs now while you can


----------

